# Picturenaut 3



## Sodapop (Jan 28, 2013)

Is the free Picturenaut 3 program compatible with LR 4.3 and reasonable easy to use? (hard is OK too, just not cumbersome) And, realizing that more expensive programs will offer more, is it a good program? It is an HDR program

Thank you


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jan 28, 2013)

It is evidently donationware. You can download it for free,  and you'll be able to see for yourself. 

Hal


----------



## clee01l (Jan 28, 2013)

As near as I can tell the app installs on your PC as a separate editor and is invoked from LR using the Edit-In function like you would PSE or PS .


----------

